# Where and how to register in Madrid



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a little confused about the registration process as a resident for EU nationals in Madrid. I know I have to do the empadronamiento, get a NIE, register with the hacienda etc. 

But can anyone please outline the process where to go first? The NIE? Where do I get it in Madrid? Or first the empadronamiento? And where again?

Thanks in advance,

Michael


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

Comisaría General de Extranjería y Fronteras. Calle San Felipe - Ayuntamiento de Madrid

It's been a long time, but I believe that this is still the place for the NIE. I believe you can still turn up very early and queue, but you might want to check.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there, 

Despite numerous conflicting bits of information, you'll need to get the NIE before doing the padrón. I got my NIE at C/ Padre Piquer, 18 (Metro: Campamento, L5), but you need a _cita previa_ to go there. As suggested by the previous poster, you can go to C/ San Felipe, 7 (Metro: Tetuan, L1) without an appointment. For more details, see: How to get your NIE in Madrid in 3 easy steps | Moving2Madrid.

The padrón is super easy to get. For details on how to do it, see: Registering The Padron | Moving2Madrid. 

Hope that helps.

Briona


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

JulyB said:


> It's been a long time, but I believe that this is still the place for the NIE. I believe you can still turn up very early and queue, but you might want to check.


Thanks! do you know by chance if I have to do the empadronamiento afterwards somewhere else or is it all in one place?


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

BMC77 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Despite numerous conflicting bits of information, you'll need to get the NIE before doing the padrón. I got my NIE at C/ Padre Piquer, 18 (Metro: Campamento, L5), but you need a _cita previa_ to go there.
> Hope that helps.
> ...


Perfect! That was I was looking for...thank you so much! 

Any additional step needed for the formal Residency? Or am I done with that as a EU citizen?


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Michata said:


> Any additional step needed for the formal Residency? Or am I done with that as a EU citizen?


Hmmm... it depends on whether you are issued with a permanent or a temporary NIE. If it's temporary, it will expire in three months (although the number stays with you for life), and you will need to repeat the process. You are likely to be given a temporary NIE if you don't have - or can't prove that you have - a job.


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

BMC77 said:


> Hmmm... it depends on whether you are issued with a permanent or a temporary NIE. If it's temporary, it will expire in three months (although the number stays with you for life), and you will need to repeat the process. You are likely to be given a temporary NIE if you don't have - or can't prove that you have - a job.


I am self-employed. Once I have the NIE and empadronamiento I will get registered as a autonomo with the hacienda....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BMC77 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Despite numerous conflicting bits of information, you'll need to get the NIE before doing the padrón. I got my NIE at C/ Padre Piquer, 18 (Metro: Campamento, L5), but you need a _cita previa_ to go there. As suggested by the previous poster, you can go to C/ San Felipe, 7 (Metro: Tetuan, L1) without an appointment. For more details, see: How to get your NIE in Madrid in 3 easy steps | Moving2Madrid.
> 
> ...


There was a rule change last April, & now EU citizens have to show the green 'resident reg¡stration cert/card' when signing on the padrón. Not just a white NIE cert.

I believe that not all ayuntamientos are yet insisting on this, but it will be rolled out nationally eventually, I'm sure


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> There was a rule change last April, & now EU citizens have to show the green 'resident reg¡stration cert/card' when signing on the padrón. Not just a white NIE cert.
> 
> I believe that not all ayuntamientos are yet insisting on this, but it will be rolled out nationally eventually, I'm sure


Ok, thanks....any idea where you get that from?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michata said:


> Ok, thanks....any idea where you get that from?


The same place as the NIE. You'll have to provide proof that you have healthcare provision & that you can support yourself financially.


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you all for your help so far!

...trying now to get a appointment for the NIE number but cannot find the site, is it supposed to be this one?:

sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Michata said:


> Thank you all for your help so far!
> 
> ...trying now to get a appointment for the NIE number but cannot find the site, is it supposed to be this one?:
> 
> ...


You need this one - not all extranjerías have online appts though.

https://sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/procedimientos/index/categoria/34

And again - you don't just need a NIE (use EX15 & get a white paper cert) - you need to register (use EX18 & get a green cert/card)


----------



## Michata (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok, I think I give them a call to get an appointment, not sure which option to use on the online system. Thanks again


----------

